
Systemd.conf - protomyth
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvq_RgZp3kljp9X8Io9Z1DA
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519180)

For the keynote, see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519578)

------
protomyth
slides:
[https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-UWEwsUY5PJZXQ2emds...](https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-UWEwsUY5PJZXQ2emdsVXJ4OTA&usp=drive_web)

